# Fair Deal when person has no assets



## Ryan (18 Dec 2014)

Can you get a nursing home bed through fair deal when you have almost no assets to contribute?
This is a case of quite a severely disabled adult that has been cared for by family all their life but looks like residential care is going to have to be considered in the near future. All she would have is invalidity pension of €193.50 a week so would her only contribution be 80% of that?


----------



## twofor1 (18 Dec 2014)

*What if I don’t have any asset(s). Can I still apply for the Scheme? *
Yes, you can apply for the Scheme. Your contribution to care will simply be based on 80% of your assessable income. 

Page 7 here:

http://health.gov.ie/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Frequently-Asked-Questions.pdf


----------



## Ryan (23 Dec 2014)

Is it open to people that are not really elderly but need full time care?


----------



## Steven Barrett (24 Dec 2014)

Get on to the Social Welfare office and find out what you are entitled to. As much as we give out about this country, they do not leave people on the street. If the person is severely disabled, they will be catered for. 

The Fair Deal is for people who have some assets and they make a contribution to the cost of care. This doesn't apply to this person as they have nothing. 

Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## twofor1 (24 Dec 2014)

Ryan said:


> Is it open to people that are not really elderly but need full time care?



Age is irrelevant, approval should be granted If the person is assessed as needing long term nursing home care.

*Who can apply for the Scheme? 
*
  Anyone who is ordinarily resident in the State can apply for the Scheme, regardless of age.

*What is the purpose of the Care Needs Assessment? *

The Care Needs Assessment identifies whether or not you need long-term nursing home care, i.e. whether you can be supported to continue living at home or whether long-term nursing home care is more appropriate.

Pages 3 & 5 here:  http://health.gov.ie/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Frequently-Asked-Questions.pdf


----------

